# Help needed for my first pneumatic prop



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

HI, 

This year i wanna do a little circus area and i would like to build my first pneumatic prop.

I would do a 3feets x 3 Feets Jack in the box. (1/2 thick plywood)

I intend to buy every thing from frightprops and i was looking for help to do my shopping list. (since i never dealt with air before)

I want i controller that will control powered speaker, lid opener, and popup (prob. the 55 barrel pop up). The whole thing should be trigerred by a movement sensor and with a delay of 1 min minimum. 

Here what i think i need :

I controller that is able to run everything (model ???)
sensor
lid opener cylynder and fitting
Poppup cylinder and fit
fitting/splitter.. etc... ??
?? ??

I wanted to buy the two already made kit on the website but i think i might be able to do it with less 


Can someone help me out with this?



Thanks a lot 


SAM


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:SAM, I haven't built any pneumatic props, but I am sure some of the other members here on the forum will be glad to offer advice. Don't forget to post pictures of what you make....pictures are neat.


----------



## widowmakerproduction (Sep 6, 2011)

You need to contact Tim AKA Scubaspook1 on youtube. He is selling the best and easiest controllers. You can have him make one or you can buy the kit and build it your self. The best part about it is that they are 1/2 the price of am Pico Plus from Fright Props. There are lots of good Feed back on this controller.


----------



## usafcharger (Sep 26, 2011)

i just built my first pneumatic and while intimidating at first, it was a fairly simple build. You can save a ton of money by getting one of tsraub's DIY 4 button controller prop from the vendor forums. I've built 3 of these so far and they require a little soldering skill but nothing difficult. You can have a controller with more capability for $30ish versus $80+ for a storebought version. I built a groundbreaker, made from fright props picoboo, solenoids, and pneumatic components from automation direct. I attached the build list to give you an idea of what you might need. Cylinder bores/ strokes and mechanism will obviously be different. You could also search for trashcan trauma(TCT) prop builds as the mechanisms could be similar. Also posted a basic pic of what it would look like in my mind.

View attachment groundbreaker build.txt


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

can't wait to see it!


----------

